# New Olympus E-400 Camera is smallest DSLR



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I bought my new Olympus E330 in Hong-Kong a couple of weeks ago with a great lense for $1500 and now they release this  I am going to sell the E330 and buy this new one. This new E-400 has some amazing specs.
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0609/06091401olympuse400.asp


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Is smaller really a benefit with an SLR? Not to me... I want something balanced with the lenses I tend to use most. 

--nw


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

nowonder said:


> Is smaller really a benefit with an SLR? Not to me... I want something balanced with the lenses I tend to use most.
> 
> --nw


I think all cameras have their customers. To a travelling businessman who wants some nice pictures without carrying around all the weight with him this would be quite nice. If I was in California driving my 330 and was going to a party or some othr place and needed to take some nice pictures then size would not matter to me but if I have a notebook and other things to carry on a 1-2 week trip then it would make a difference to me. Will have to wait and see how the pictures come out first. Knowing Oylmpus though they should be nice but who knows:dunno:


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> I think all cameras have their customers. To a travelling businessman who wants some nice pictures without carrying around all the weight with him this would be quite nice. If I was in California driving my 330 and was going to a party or some othr place and needed to take some nice pictures then size would not matter to me but if I have a notebook and other things to carry on a 1-2 week trip then it would make a difference to me. Will have to wait and see how the pictures come out first. Knowing Oylmpus though they should be nice but who knows:dunno:


I guess there is a market for everything... I personally have an SLR and a point&shoot digital. Only bring the P&S on business trips. I just find smaller SLR's difficult to hold for long periods of time.

--nw


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

move this to auto/photography to get more discussion...


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

wow. impressive. looks better built than a Rebel XT too. 

what's the price on one of those babies?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> move this to auto/photography to get more discussion...


Thank you..


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Juke said:


> wow. impressive. looks better built than a Rebel XT too.
> 
> what's the price on one of those babies?


I am curious my-self on what the price will be on that camera.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't get push toward more and more megapixels - seems to me once you get past 6 megapixels you're just making your images more noisy with no benefit. Is the buyer of this camera going to make posters with his images?


----------

